# Harlan Teklad



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Who here feeds Harlan Teklad blocks? What formula(s) has worked best for your mice?

I recently ordered a bag of HT 8604 for the mice, and they are really loving it! They go for it first over their grain mix and dog kibble even! Also the block doesnt taste that bad from my testing, :shock:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I use the Native Earth equivalent to HT 2018...and I mix it with dog food (corn/wheat/soy free) for some animal protein, higher protein in general, and to reduce the soy component.


----------

